# Jam with your hero.



## Mattmc74 (Jun 17, 2008)

If you had the chance to jam on stage with anyone you wanted who would it be? Alive or dead, singer, drummer, bass, they don't have to be a guitar player just someone you would love to jam with.

I would want to jam with Jerry Cantrell! He has been a major influence on me from the time I picked up the guitar to now. I know he is not know to be a shredder but he is a great player and song writer


----------



## Naren (Jun 17, 2008)

One of the guitarists from Scar Symmetry (or both).


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 17, 2008)

Chuck Schuldiner or Deron Miller. OR I could form a super group consisting of myself on Guitar, Chuck and Deron on guitar and vocals, Billy Sheehan on bass, and Chris Pennie on drums.


----------



## FYP666 (Jun 17, 2008)

Michael Amott


----------



## arktan (Jun 17, 2008)

Franz Schubert (i'm serious)


----------



## -K4G- (Jun 17, 2008)

Adam Jones.


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 17, 2008)

Rusty Cooley


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Marty Friedman.


----------



## pardon miasma (Jun 17, 2008)

FYP666 said:


> Michael Amott


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 17, 2008)

All great choices so far


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 17, 2008)

Steve DiGiorgio


----------



## Concerto412 (Jun 17, 2008)

hard to say, i think i could come up with different answers on the hour, based on mood.
For just an all out improv jam, guitar + drums, I say Bonham would be alotta fun. the big, bashing rock attitude... like sitting in with vinnie paul on a heavy dose of old school.
Rudy Sarzo and Tommy Aldridge as backline for a mildly progmetal band would be among my top picks, maybe even toss little Meiju (from ensiferum) in for some atmosphere keys. hell yes


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jun 17, 2008)

Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## King_nothing621 (Jun 17, 2008)

Dino..or the guys from unearth.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 17, 2008)

...the Black Dahlia Murder...but I'm singing.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 17, 2008)

I've never really thought about this, but dude jamming with Jerry Cantrell does sound fun as hell. I feel like I'd be comfortable jamming with him too, just playing some badass rock stuff and not a bunch of uber-techie shit.

I'd also like to jam with Martin Lopez, I like jamming with a good and creative drummer.


----------



## FYP666 (Jun 17, 2008)

Stitch said:


> ...the Black Dahlia Murder...but I'm singing.



BDM FTWMFW!


----------



## Daggorath (Jun 17, 2008)

Shawn Lane or Guthrie Govan. Both incredibly modest guitar players.


----------



## progmetaldan (Jun 17, 2008)

hmmm, I reckon jamming with Liquid Tension Experiment would be awesome, Petrucci, Levin, Rudess and Portnoy...

Otherwise I'd love to jam with Planet X- Virgil Donati, Derek Sherinian, Rufus Philpot... 

Even though both groups would absolutely kick my butt...


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jun 17, 2008)

An obvious one for me would be Alex Lifeson. We could compare whammy bar techniques 

I think jamming with Adrian Smith of Iron Maiden would be kind of cool too.


----------



## Seven (Jun 17, 2008)

Marty, Paul Gilbert or Guthrie Govan.


----------



## Brendan G (Jun 17, 2008)

Either Chuck Schuldiner, Muhammed Suicmez, or Jason Becker (when he was in Cacophony)


----------



## _detox (Jun 17, 2008)

I've already jammed with two of mine, Bjorn and Jesper from In Flames. 

Other than that, Devin Townsend would be interesting, provided he gave me one of his Open C guitars.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 17, 2008)

Satriani and his band  It always looks like they're having so much fun up there!


----------



## dream-thief (Jun 17, 2008)

Fredrik Morgan


----------



## toolsound (Jun 17, 2008)

So many...Ole Frenning from Soilwork, to throw a new name out there. Amazing player and seems like a really cool guy. He always has a big smile on his face when he's on stage.


----------



## wes225 (Jun 17, 2008)

Brian "head" Welch
Rob Arnold
Buzz Mcgrath
Steve Vai
Paul Gilbert
Rusty Cooley
Andols Herrick
Karl Sanders
Muhammed Suicmez
indeedy


----------



## TimSE (Jun 17, 2008)

chuck norris
petrucci 
that guy from that band ... youknow


----------



## Loganator456 (Jun 17, 2008)

If I could only pick one, it would probably be either Dimebag, Corey Beaulieu, or Nick Barker.




(Also this is my first post in a while, I plan on posting a lot more. )


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 17, 2008)

Zappa's line up from One Size Fits All


----------



## 7stringfire (Jun 17, 2008)

Dave Shankle, guy is intense and owns speed picking.


----------



## UGH (Jun 17, 2008)

Chris Poland. I'd be the guy flippin' pancakes


----------



## Drew (Jun 17, 2008)

Band: The Rolling Stones
Guitarist: David Gilmour
Drummer: Danny Carey
Bassist: Sean Malone


----------



## darbdavys (Jun 17, 2008)

Adam Jones and/or Maynard James Keenan from Tool


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jun 17, 2008)

Drew said:


> Band: The Rolling Stones
> Guitarist: David Gilmour
> Drummer: Danny Carey
> Bassist: Sean Malone



I thought you would have said Kurt Cobain......


----------



## Drew (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## YYZ2112 (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry. I couldn't resist.


----------



## Trespass (Jun 17, 2008)

Greg Howe


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 17, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I've never really thought about this, but dude jamming with Jerry Cantrell does sound fun as hell. I feel like I'd be comfortable jamming with him too, just playing some badass rock stuff and not a bunch of uber-techie shit.
> 
> I'd also like to jam with Martin Lopez, I like jamming with a good and creative drummer.





Seems that there is a wide rage of different player that inspire you!



Kurt Cobain I never even thought that he was ever going to pop up on this thread! At least he was just brought up as a joke !!!! Thank God!


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jun 17, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> Kurt Cobain I never even thought that he was ever going to pop up on this thread! At least he was just brought up as a joke !!!! Thank God!




 He's a technical genius.


----------



## auxioluck (Jun 17, 2008)

Either Guthrie Govan or Greg Howe.

I would probably just stand and watch though. Then break my hands later.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 17, 2008)

Marty Friedman

Michael Schenker (before he sucked)

Matthias Jabs

Also, Hiromi Uehara would be awesome!


----------



## Zak1233 (Jun 17, 2008)

guthrie govan again (had a jam with him at a clinic in edinburgh once) marty friedman, jason becker (i know its impossible now but you know what i mean) and paul gilbert

oh and ryuichi sakamoto


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 17, 2008)

I think jammin with Paul Gilbert would also be great! I would have to play in the background!! He is just way too good to try to keep up with!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 18, 2008)

One of the guys from meshuggah but they'd probably confuse me...


----------



## Anthony (Jun 18, 2008)

Nobuo Uesmatsu.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Jun 18, 2008)

Naren said:


> One of the guitarists from Scar Symmetry (or both).



yeah them or malsteem


----------



## Celiak (Jun 18, 2008)

Loomis or Malmsteem and perhaps Yepes...


----------



## darbdavys (Jun 18, 2008)

off-topic: for the first time in my life, a string broke


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 18, 2008)

darbdavys said:


> off-topic: for the first time in my life, a string broke



Really! How long have you been playing? I must have broke hundreds.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 18, 2008)

Celiak said:


> Loomis or Malmsteem and perhaps Yepes...



I would pick Loomis over Malmsteen. Not because I think he is better, but Malmsteen always comes off as a "my shit don't stink ego maniac".
They are both outstanding players


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jun 18, 2008)

santana or possibly prince.


----------



## darbdavys (Jun 18, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> Really! How long have you been playing? I must have broke hundreds.


maybe 3hours... the strings were changed like a week ago. started learning hot to play on the end of march if i recall correctly


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 18, 2008)

darbdavys said:


> maybe 3hours... the strings were changed like a week ago. started learning hot to play on the end of march if i recall correctly



Well congrats on your first string break And keep up on the playing. Practice makes perfect


----------



## Michael (Jun 18, 2008)

Rusty Cooley.


----------



## deguello666 (Jun 18, 2008)

Albert Lee


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 18, 2008)

ohmanthisiscool said:


> santana or possibly prince.



I'm suprized that I didn't think of Prince! He is an amazing musician!


----------



## Drew (Jun 18, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> Kurt Cobain I never even thought that he was ever going to pop up on this thread! At least he was just brought up as a joke !!!! Thank God!



 I'll cut you...



[action=Drew]picked up the guitar because of Cobain.[/action]


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## kmanick (Jun 18, 2008)

Greg Howe, Vinnie Moore , tony McAlpine, Loomis,Satch,Andy James.
shit too many to choose from.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jun 18, 2008)

kmanick said:


> tony McAlpine



Good pick.


----------



## Jagw (Jun 18, 2008)

Anthony said:


> Nobuo Uesmatsu.



 +1


Uematsu is so metal it hurts. I would love to know what goes on inside his head.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 18, 2008)

Drew said:


> I'll cut you...
> 
> 
> 
> [action=Drew]picked up the guitar because of Cobain.[/action]



 I sorry


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jun 18, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> I sorry




You should be!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 18, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> You should be!



 I never really liked Nirvana. I know alot of people were into them but they just never did it for me. The same with the Foo Fighters, I could never get into their music. I'm not bashing anybody that likes them, they can listen to whatever they want.


----------



## Memq (Jun 18, 2008)

wes borland and stephen carpenter.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jun 18, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> I never really liked Nirvana. I know alot of people were into them but they just never did it for me. The same with the Foo Fighters, I could never get into their music. I'm not bashing anybody that likes them, they can listen to whatever they want.



 Same here. 

I just have a personal grudge against Nirvana because they basically ended 80's hair metal which may have been a good thing looking back as it was getting pretty watered down by this point anyway, but at the time I was pretty turned off by the majority of the grunge movement.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 18, 2008)

My picks would be:

-Andy Latimer from Camel
-Carl Tidemann from Winds/Arcturus
-Ihsahn from Emperor/Ihsahn/Peccatum


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 19, 2008)

Memq said:


> wes borland and stephen carpenter.



Stephen Carpenter would be awsome to jam with. I have liked the Deftones since around the fur.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 20, 2008)

What about Kerry King?!? Now that would be a good time!


----------



## Seedawakener (Jun 20, 2008)

Anthony said:


> Nobuo Uesmatsu.


oh yes.... oh yes.... 


I could live with getting to jam with Zappa too.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 21, 2008)

Nuno Bettencourt


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd love to get up on stage with either Tool, Nine Inch Nails, Meshuggah or Porcupine Tree. If any of those bands were holding auditions, for any instrument, I'd audition  It'd also be really cool to jump on stage with Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Sigur Ros, Radiohead, Reel Big Fish, Less Than Jake, Rise Against, and a huge number of other bands


----------



## dougsteele (Jun 22, 2008)

George Lynch, EVH, and PG.

and Dweezil for sure. He whooped Vai's ass in Melbourne.


----------



## Sentient (Jun 23, 2008)

Scott Ian. I just think that would be an awesome good time. \m/


----------



## thedownside (Jun 23, 2008)

Stephen Carpenter
Mark Morton
Dino


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jun 23, 2008)

Joey Tempest, John Norum, John Leven, Mic Michaeli, or Ian Haughland.

I can't choose.


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 25, 2008)

Gary Moore, absolutely


----------



## MikeH (Jun 25, 2008)

Fredrik Thordendal
John Kempainen
Paul Gilbert
Jason Becker
Justin Longshore (my step-cousin)


----------



## Anthony (Jun 25, 2008)

Jagw said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Uematsu is so metal it hurts. I would love to know what goes on inside his head.




Uematsu is my most favorite composer, of any instrument. I've been listening to him since I was 5. SNES ftw.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 26, 2008)

I can't choose just one, so it would be a Uber group:


Devin Towsend(ex SYL, ex steve vai, etc)- Vocals
Jeff Loomis (Nevermore)- Guitar
Me - Guitar
Alex Webster(Cannibal Corpse) - Bass
Gene Hogland (ex SYL, ex Death, etc) - Drums
Jordan Rudess - Keyboards

"Fucking Epic, Egyptian, Power, Fuck, God Damn, Death, Fucking Damn, God Damn, Metal"


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 27, 2008)

Sentient said:


> Scott Ian. I just think that would be an awesome good time. \m/



I think jammin with Scott Ian would be cool as well. I have seen some youtube clips of him doing acoustic shows with Jerry cantrell that are pretty cool.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 27, 2008)

I will probally get bashed for this but Dave Matthews would be cool to jam with. I play some DMB songs sometimes when I play out with this other guy I jam with. All acoustic.


----------



## The Hoff (Jun 28, 2008)

I would love to jam with John Petrucci.

My skills are absolutely NOWHERE near his but I think it would still be fun.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 10, 2008)

The Hoff said:


> I would love to jam with John Petrucci.
> 
> My skills are absolutely NOWHERE near his but I think it would still be fun.



I would love for Petrucci to teach me some stuff


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jul 12, 2008)

1 = LITA FORD 
2 = THE BANGLES
3 = Paul Gilbert
4 = miles davis.


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 12, 2008)

David Hasselhoff.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jul 12, 2008)

Hm.

James Malone? Jeff Loomis? BILL STEER? CHUCK SCHULDINER?!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 12, 2008)

Drew said:


> I'll cut you...
> 
> 
> 
> [action=Drew]picked up the guitar because of Cobain.[/action]



[action=Zepp88] digs Cobain as well, so it's okay. [/action]


----------



## Scootman1911 (Jul 13, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> David Hasselhoff.


He plays guitar?

Anyways, I'd love to jam with Adam Jones and Danny Carey and Justin Chancellor. David Gilmour would be amazing to jam with too.

Adam and Gilmour have been major influences in my playing style especially lately. I don't know if you could tell Simon but that song I jammed with my friend to had a major Adam Jones influence to it.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jul 13, 2008)

I though of Dave Matthews also, because his stuff has nice intrumental parts that would be cool over which to jam.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jul 13, 2008)

John Mayer. He seems like he'd be a really fun guy to jam with.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 13, 2008)

Jari Maenpaa (Wintersun)
Christian Muenzner (Obscura)
James Malone (Arsis)
Christopher Amott (Arch Enemy)

And last but not least, Paul Gilbert!


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jul 13, 2008)

I can't beleive we forgot to mention the !! most influencial band on the face of the earth 

Well ...ladies & Djent's ! for those who do not know them I give you ..........

YouTube - Complete - Dream-Ing 





































I would jam with them just to see if they are that awefull


----------



## El Caco (Jul 14, 2008)

First choice: Faith No More/Mike Patton but want to jam with NIN/Trent Reznor just as much.

I could not jam with Jason Becker, I'd just stand in awe.

I'd love to jam with any of the following

As a singer
SOAD/Serj
Slash
Periphery
Amy Lee
Wes Borland

If I could play guitar
Dino
SOAD
Wes Borland
Korn

sevenstring.org member: Vova

All based on what I think would be fun and/or that I can bring something to not necessarily who I admire most.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 21, 2008)

I would love to play with Amy Lee singing!


----------



## AndrewIneson (Jul 21, 2008)

Mikael Akerfeldt (Opeth)
Steven Wilson (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 20, 2008)

Mike Patton would be awesome to jam with as well. I think he has an amazing voice!


----------



## british beef (Oct 20, 2008)

Stef Broks (Textures) - drums
Dan Weller (Sikth) - Guitar
Me - Guitar
Ryknow (Mudvayne) - Bass

Would be interesting to see how we meshed as a band.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 21, 2008)

Danny Carrey


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 21, 2008)

Petrucci.


----------



## DomitianX (Oct 21, 2008)

Randy Rhoads
Wes Montgomery
SRV
Jeff Beck
Eric Johnson

Man there is a shit ton more but those are the first into my brain...


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 21, 2008)

I was actually thinking about this the other day, I think my dream band would be:

Devin Townsend - Vocals/Guitar
Me - Guitar
Alex Webster - Bass (Cannibal Corpse)
Gene Hogland - Drums (Zimmers Hole, Dethklok, Death, Strapping Young Lad etc.)
Janne Warman - Keyboards (Children of Bodom)


----------



## supertruper1988 (Oct 21, 2008)

John Mayer and SRV


----------



## darbdavys (Oct 21, 2008)

Jeff Loomis
Mikael &#197;kerfeldt
Maynard James Keenan
Pin


----------



## klutvott (Oct 21, 2008)

Kirk Hammet because he would make me look good.


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Oct 21, 2008)

Mikael Akerfeldt
Micheal and Chris Amott
Jimi Hendrix
SRV
Kris Norris
David Gilmour

Sooooo many. Only a few of them.


----------



## Qucifer (Oct 21, 2008)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned...

BUCKETHEAD!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 22, 2008)

BUCKETHEAD! Great choice!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 23, 2008)

Les Claypool


----------



## dougsteele (Oct 25, 2008)

Mike Patton on Vocals

My friend Glen Sobel on drums

Victor Whooten on bass

Me on geetar and back up vocals

I think we need drum and bass DJ as well.

And all of us are on Mushrooms.


----------



## Deaths Madrigal (Oct 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I've never really thought about this, but dude jamming with Jerry Cantrell does sound fun as hell. I feel like I'd be comfortable jamming with him too, just playing some badass rock stuff and not a bunch of uber-techie shit.
> 
> I'd also like to jam with Martin Lopez, I like jamming with a good and creative drummer.


 
I second the whole Lopez thing, His drumming = sheer brilliance


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 30, 2008)

Deaths Madrigal said:


> I second the whole Lopez thing, His drumming = sheer brilliance


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 30, 2008)

Myself on Guitar or Alto sax...

Tony MacAlpine on Keys / Guitar

Marty Friedman on Guitar

Bunny Brunel on Bass

Virgil Donati on Drums

Derek Sherinian also on keys.

Would be a lovely ensemble. Altho weird, all prog/fusion experts except me and Marty, but we'd manage =]


----------



## Anthony (Oct 30, 2008)

Naren said:


> One of the guitarists from Scar Symmetry (or both).



Per's phrasing is great. I'd like to Jam with him.



Jason Becker.


----------



## Totem_37 (Oct 31, 2008)

Definitely Dime. I just don't know if I'd be too awe-inspired to play a note


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 7, 2008)

Totem_37 said:


> Definitely Dime. I just don't know if I'd be too awe-inspired to play a note



That happened to a friend of mine. He got to meet him and Dime also signed his guitar for him. He had the guitar polished up at a local shop and they wiped off Dime's autograph! He was soooo pissed!.


----------



## BigM555 (Nov 7, 2008)

I haven't been playing as much lately. Without some time to polish the chops back up I'd be no where in the ball park for these guys but a "dream team" would maybe look something like this....

Drums: Mike Portnoy, Dennis Chambers or Manu Katche
Bass: Stu Hamm or Victor Wooten
Vocals: Freddie Mercury or Chris Cornell
Guitar: There's a bunch....
Steve Morse (I can't believe no one dropped his name yet!)
Guthrie Govan
John Pettrucci
Steve Vai
Kim Mitchel
Joe Satriani
Stevie Ray Vaughan
Joe Bonamassa
Tony Macalpine
Vinnie Moore
Mark Tremonti (the latest AB just kicks @$$)
EVH (in his VH 1&2 days)
Andy James
Derek Trucks
Warren Haynes

There wouldn't be enough room on stage for all at once. Everybody would have to switch out.....it'd be one hell of a night though!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 8, 2008)

BigM555 said:


> I haven't been playing as much lately. Without some time to polish the chops back up I'd be no where in the ball park for these guys but a "dream team" would maybe look something like this....
> 
> Drums: Mike Portnoy, Dennis Chambers or Manu Katche
> Bass: Stu Hamm or Victor Wooten
> ...



 That would be EPIC!


----------



## BurialWithin (Feb 12, 2009)

Muhammed 
Paul Gilbert
Allan Holdsworth
Adam D/Joel S
Krystal (guitar teacher)
Dennis


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 12, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> That happened to a friend of mine. He got to meet him and Dime also signed his guitar for him. He had the guitar polished up at a local shop and they wiped off Dime's autograph! He was soooo pissed!.



Shiitt...if that were me heads would definately roll for that.

My lineup :

Me - Rhythm guitar
Marc Rizzo - Lead guitar
Ryan Martinie - Bass
Brann Dailor - Drums
Dez Fafara - Vocals


----------



## WhiteShadow (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd love to just sit down with the guys from Lamb Of God (minus Randy), have a few beers, smoke some and just jam for hours. I'd love to hear what we would all come up with. I'd be in heaven.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 12, 2009)

Too many people. 

But:

London Philharmonic Orchestra; with Masashi Hamauzu as conductor. 
Jordan Rudess on Keys
Stu Hamm on Bass
Gary Cherone or Freddie Mercury on Vocals
Virgil Donati on Drums
Juno Reactor on Samples
Me on Guitar

And every member of this forum at least once.


----------



## Xanithon (Feb 13, 2009)

Damn i cant choose, so i'll list 

Chuck Schuldiner (RIP)
Paul Masdival
Darrell Abbot (RIP)
Fredrik Thordendal
Marten Hagstrom
Abbath Doom Occulta
Mikael Akerfeldt


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 2, 2009)

WhiteShadow said:


> I'd love to just sit down with the guys from Lamb Of God (minus Randy), have a few beers, smoke some and just jam for hours. I'd love to hear what we would all come up with. I'd be in heaven.


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 2, 2009)

I say Joe Satriani
I actually once had a dream about playing with him once. some little kid kept wanting to play my guitar, and was somehow on the stage??? and I didnt know any of the songs 

so either Joe or Eric Clapton, or Leslie West


----------



## Clydefrog (Mar 2, 2009)

Jon Shaffer.

Would LOVE to just throw riffs back and forth with that guy.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Dimebag Darrel


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll get some abuse for this, but Dragonforce. They're really good musicians and actually one of my favourite bands. And for the record, they're amazing live.

Wouldn't mind playing with Architects as well.


----------



## reptillion (Mar 2, 2009)

My dream band to be in
Myself-Guitar
Chuck Schuldiner-Guitar, vocals
Buckethead-Guitar
Bruce Dickinson-Vocals
les claypool-bass, vocals
gene hoglan-drums


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 2, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Too many people.
> 
> But:
> 
> ...



Thats pretty damn close to my choice - although Mercury > Cherone and I'd steal Guthrie on Guitar......possibly Billy Sheehan on Bass. 

Me? I'd be busy making tea


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 2, 2009)

i would kill to jam with cannibal corpse


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2009)

guthrie govan


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 3, 2009)

MAB but in the contract he would have the obligation to play on an extended range guitar


----------



## Origins (Mar 3, 2009)

Jesper Strömblad for some old school death melodic
Guthrie Govan or Greg Howe for some jazzy riffing


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 3, 2009)

Come to think of it I would really like to learn some stuff from George Benson!


And have Shane Gibson teach me some licks as well!


----------



## bloodline (Aug 30, 2009)

Adam Jones.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Aug 30, 2009)

Steve Vai
Trans Siberian Orchestra with Alex Skolnick and Chris Caffery 
Liquid Tension Experiment 
Joe Satriani
Derek Corzine, Alex Kenis, and Aaron Macemore 
Last but not least Chris Broderick!!
This would be awesome!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 30, 2009)

Trans Siberian Orchestra


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 30, 2009)

Dino Cazares.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 30, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Dino Cazares.



I would love to jam with Dino! He is one of my all time favorite players!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 30, 2009)

Shawn.fucking.lane.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 30, 2009)

bloodline said:


> Adam Jones.



WOW! Big bump there Nick! 
Come to think of it your always late are you not!


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 30, 2009)

Tosin Abasi
The dudes from After the Burial
The dudes from Meshuggah

Basically anyone who can teach me to better use my 8 string


----------



## mindsmoothieoby (Aug 30, 2009)

Shawn Lane
Jason Becker
Mike Akerfeldt
Ygnwie Malmsteen
Chuck Schuldiner


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 30, 2009)

Basically anyone who's better than me. I had the opportunity to do an entire evening cover gig with a 60-something year old drummer who played with Jimi, that was pretty awesome!


----------



## Makkiss (Aug 30, 2009)

Chuck Schuldiner
Dimebag
M. Åkerfeldt


----------



## Spondus (Aug 30, 2009)

*Ron Jarzombek*


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh actually I have to add in the Meshuggah lads and Ryan Martinie from Mudvayne.


----------



## Valserp (Aug 30, 2009)

Robb Flynn and/or Phil Demmel, I guess...
Don't know why them... I have so many favourite bands, but with the others - I just picture myself sittin' around a table and drinking insane amounts of beer.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 30, 2009)

Head & Munky.


----------



## -TheWickerMan- (Aug 30, 2009)

chuck shuldiner
adrian smith/dave murray
primordial 
oh and kelly from atheist, before the whole thing that stopped him from being able to play


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 30, 2009)

I would definitely LOVE to jam with Bjorn Gelotte and Jesper Stromblad of In Flames as they probably have had the biggest influence on me, musically. I can improv and jam along with them all day long and never fail to be inspired.


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 30, 2009)

Ian McKaye - he plays baritones now.

Wes Borland


----------



## MFB (Aug 30, 2009)

Dave Knudson and Jake Snyder


----------



## The Beard (Aug 31, 2009)

I'd wanna jam with the guys from Mastodon. That would be like, a dream come true for me, hahaha.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 1, 2009)

David Gilmour
Cliff Burton
Adam Jones
Mikael Åkerfeldt
Any/All of the Meshuggah guys
Any/All of the Tool guys
The two guys from Nadja
Rob Guz
Loomis
Geezer
Iommi
Nobuo Uesmatsu
Karl Sanders
Allan Holdsworth
Stravinsky
John Zorn

Jaquo
Jauqo III-X - Chicago bass player
^There's some samples from his CD if you poke around that page, He tunes to C# an octave down and it doesn't get buried buy the guitars since the guitars are tuned normally and there's so much 'frequency space' between them. Sounds great.


----------



## willyman101 (Sep 1, 2009)

Probably no one, I'd be too star struck and then I'd make a mistake and end up weeping in the corner.


----------



## sessionswan (Sep 1, 2009)

Slash


----------



## bloodline (Sep 4, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1642903 said:


> David Gilmour
> Cliff Burton
> Adam Jones
> Mikael Åkerfeldt
> ...


 

All great choices!


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 4, 2009)

Eric Powell of 16Volt, Bryan Erickson of Velvet Acid Christ, Bryan Ottoson (if he were still alive ) of American Head Charge, all the KMFDM Krew, Wes Borland


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 4, 2009)

My grandfather. I'm sad that I didn't get the chance to play guitar with him while he was alive, he was an amazing musician. (It's because we're Hawai'in.)


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 4, 2009)

^  That would have been so awesome. (EDIT: For you that is, not necessarily me ... you knwo what i meant )


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 4, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> My grandfather. I'm sad that I didn't get the chance to play guitar with him while he was alive, he was an amazing musician. (It's because we're Hawai'in.)


 
Yeah, there's something special jamming with a close relative like that. I've jammed once with my dad as a kid, he's a pretty crappy guitar player (despite playing for well over 30 years), but it was still an awesome feeling. My bass player and keyboard/saxophone player are brothers, and they're tight as all hell when playing together.

Generally, we should all try to jam as much as we can with old people, because if not there will be no one to pass on what they did after they're gone. That would be a huge waste of knowledge and style, as I think the musicians active in the 50's/60's had a very different view on music than we do now.


----------



## skeletor88 (Sep 4, 2009)

Michael Romeo, Alex Webster, Adam Nitti, Ron Jarzombek, Guthrie Govan, Peter Wichers! toooo many!


----------



## SerratedSkies (Sep 4, 2009)

Definitely Mikael Akerfeldt, Layne Staley, and Morgen Agren. Maybe some Muhammed Suicmez and Fredrik Thordendal as well.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 4, 2009)

Layne Staley  And Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 4, 2009)

Per Nilsson.


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 4, 2009)

AndrewIneson said:


> Mikael Akerfeldt (Opeth)
> Steven Wilson (Porcupine Tree)


 

Me too. Funny you kind of look like me too!

I met both of them at the same time at a show in boulder, co it was freakin awesome. I got to listen to Damnation on the tour bus with Opeth like six months before it even came out. It was way too cool.


----------



## onefingersweep (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow I could do a long list. As far as guitar players go I would really like to jam with these guys:

Scott Henderson
Guthrie Govan
Allan Holdsworth
Paul Gilbert
Brett Garsed
Todd Duane
John Petrucci
John McLaughlin
Mikael Åkerfeldt
Fredrik Thordendal

And many more but I think jamming with those guys would teach me alot, It would be the jam of my life if I only got to jam with ONE of them for 30 sec 

Would be cool to jam with some drummers also, like Portnoy and Haake.

Keyboardplayers like, Tony MacAlpine, Derek Sherinian, Jordan Rudess.


----------



## B36arin (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, the first name that comes to mind is Fredrik Thordendal, it would be unreal to get to jam with him. It would be amazing to sit down with Mikael Åkerfeldt and Martin Mendez.

I'd also LOVE to jam with Morgan Ågren.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 4, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> Yeah, there's something special jamming with a close relative like that. I've jammed once with my dad as a kid, he's a pretty crappy guitar player (despite playing for well over 30 years), but it was still an awesome feeling. My bass player and keyboard/saxophone player are brothers, and they're tight as all hell when playing together.
> 
> Generally, we should all try to jam as much as we can with old people, because if not there will be no one to pass on what they did after they're gone. That would be a huge waste of knowledge and style, as I think the musicians active in the 50's/60's had a very different view on music than we do now.



 My cousins and I had formed an instrumental trio a couple years ago and we were tight (we still are). There's something about jamming with someone who knows his shit about theory, but it can't beat jamming with a relative who you can connect with more on an emotional and personal level other than just musical. My cousins and I are supposed to be looking for a bassist so our sound is rounded out, it sounds empty with one guitar, drums and my cousin, Kai (who plays guitar and was the guitar player in our trio with me on bass), on vocals. I guess the search for a bassist was dropped on me, same with the search for a good PA system.

My grandfather was a very eclectic person when it came to instruments, he could play guitar, keys, accordion (which was given to my mom), banjo (it's sitting in my room), ukulele, melodica (in my mom's room along with the accordion), and could probably play several other instruments I don't know about.


----------



## EDG3CRUSHER (Sep 5, 2009)

i would kill to do a set with After the Burial


----------



## Arctodus (Sep 5, 2009)

all my heroes are dead so I guess that would leave paul gilbert. Be an epic session.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 18, 2009)

All great choices guys! Keep them coming!


----------



## natspotats (Sep 18, 2009)

dimebag darrel and oli herbert


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 19, 2009)

Marty Friedman, his live performances are just so great and he's by far ther best "improviser" _*I've* _seen.


----------



## Al NiCotin (Sep 19, 2009)

Jennifer Batten
Bonnie Raitt
Lita Ford
Sheryl Craw
Dolly Parton
.
.

.
.
Steve Morse
Dave Larue
Jeff Beck
Vernon Reid
Jim Hall
Stanley Jordan
Sonny Landreth
Pat Metheny


----------



## Ckackley (Sep 19, 2009)

Stevie Ray Vaughn for me. He's the guy that got me started into all of this. A tie for second place would be Zakk Wylde or Slash. Not the most technical players but playing with Zakk would probably be a beer filled blast and Slash has (in my opinion) the ability to always play the "right" notes.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 19, 2009)

Brad Paisley
Chuck Schuldiner
Dimebag Darrell
Chris Broderick
Jeff Loomis
Oli Herbert
Marty Friedman
Luke Hoskin

just to name a few

Also, if I could play Rareform and Aspiration live with After the Burial, my life would be complete.


----------



## Fikealox (Sep 19, 2009)

David Gilmour or Chris Poland. I'd probably forget how to play entirely in their presence, but whatever, lol.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 19, 2009)

Playing with David Gilmour would be awesome. I'm a big Pink Floyd fan.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 19, 2009)

Fikealox said:


> David Gilmour or Chris Poland. I'd probably forget how to play entirely in their presence, but whatever, lol.


 
Oh yeah I forgot I would love to jam with Gilmour!


----------



## minusthemonkey (Sep 19, 2009)

The many times mentioned Paul Gilbert and/or Marty Friedman.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Sep 19, 2009)

Either Paul Waggoner or Brian Eschbach


----------



## Cyco Nino (Sep 19, 2009)

Dino Cazares.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 20, 2009)

Cyco Nino said:


> Dino Cazares.


----------



## revclay (Sep 20, 2009)

For me, it would be jamming with Billy Corgan. He's the guy that has probably influenced me the most as far as music is concerned. However, he is a control freak, so maybe that would be less than ideal. In that event, I would love to jam with Mikael Akerfeldt, the guy who has influenced me second most but isn't such a prick, or so it seems.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 6, 2009)

I would love to jam with Les Claypool


----------



## bigswifty (Oct 6, 2009)

Micheal Romeo / Micheal Akerfeldt


----------



## Cyntex (Oct 7, 2009)

I once dreamt I jammed out with Chuck Schuldiner, but if I were to choose I'd say Ron Jarzombek or Paul Gilbert. Not only are they great guitarists but they are funny too.


----------



## cycloptopus (Oct 7, 2009)

Miles Davis


----------



## Doomcreeper (Oct 7, 2009)

the death line up from spiritual healing or any of their albums really


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 7, 2009)

Fredrik and Marten from Meshuggah. 

Steven Wilson from Porcupine Tree. 

Mikael Akerfeldt from Opeth.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 7, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Fredrik and Marten from Meshuggah.
> 
> Steven Wilson from Porcupine Tree.
> 
> Mikael Akerfeldt from Opeth.


 

This, plus Morgan Agren.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 7, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Fredrik and Marten from Meshuggah.
> 
> Steven Wilson from Porcupine Tree.
> 
> Mikael Akerfeldt from Opeth.


 


SerratedSkies said:


> This, plus Morgan Agren.


 
Hey! It's *Å*kerfeldt, M*å*rten and *Å*gren! 

Back to school, you!

lol: )


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 7, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> Hey! It's *Å*kerfeldt, M*å*rten and *Å*gren!
> 
> Back to school, you!
> 
> lol: )


 
My work computer is not Swedish-Compatable


----------



## Mazzakazza (Oct 7, 2009)

Vivaldi or Holst would be cool to jam with, I'd love to do a metal cover of Mars, or the first movement of spring.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 24, 2009)

All great choices! Keep them coming guys and gals!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 24, 2009)

Head & Munky
Steve Vai
Dino Cazares
Galder (Dimmu Borgir, Old Man's Child)


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 25, 2009)

Franz Liszt


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 31, 2009)

cycloptopus said:


> Miles Davis



My grandfather got to jam with him. No shit!


----------



## snuif09 (Oct 31, 2009)

chuck shuldiner & jon shaffer


----------



## Hyke666 (Oct 31, 2009)

dimebag


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 31, 2009)

snuif09 said:


> chuck shuldiner & jon shaffer


----------

